# TAHE Fertilidad Clinic, Murcia Spain



## nettar67 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, I would like to make an official complaint against the TAHE Fertilidad Clinic in Murcia Spain.  I feel that they did not do their job properly or correctly as there have been some discrepancies along the way, and I would like the clinic to be investigated by a medical and legal 3rd party.  So could some kindly please tell me how I go about this.


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm sorry to hear you've had an unhappy experience recently with TAHE Fertilidad Clinic in Murcia Spain.  

If you have been unable to resolve matters through the clinic's complaints procedure (assuming they have one) and which should be your first step, you may wish to take things further.  Clinics in the UK are of course licensed by the HFEA and complaints can be referred to them to investigate.  However, TAHE Fertilidad as a Spanish fertility clinic is not going to be regulated by the HFEA. As our work focuses on advising fertility patients on conception and parenting issues under English law and because we do not deal with clinical negligence concerns such as yours, I cannot offer much help. On a more practical level, you could ask the clinic whether they are regulated by a third party and if so request their details and contact them.  You may also wish to speak to a Spanish lawyer who specialises in clinical negligence for help and further guidance.

Best of luck and I hope you resolve your concerns.

Louisa


----------



## nettar67 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi thank you for your comments and I apologise for not replying to you sooner but I am quite new in using this site and I thought that any replies I got I would be notified via email.  Once again I thank you for your kind words and concern.  Netta


----------

